# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  Bosch Solution 16 Alarm System programming problem.

## wozzzzza

anyone here know how to program these bosch solution 16 alarm systems??
i have one in my rental property interstate and its giving an error    _The error message within the System Trouble Page P001 is Comms Trouble
R1. The description for this trouble condition from the User Guide is
The system has failed to send reports to the primary report contact.
You should contact your security company._  tenant cant arm the system either he reckons for some reason.
anyone know what this error means and how to fix??

----------


## Uncle Bob

Just guessing here,
Maybe the battery backup has failed and it's lost all it's settings. Or, maybe the phoneline has been cut.

----------


## davegol

mine did this too until I hooked up the phone line.
you have two options:
1. make sure the phone line is working ok. it's not just the phone line- it has to be programmed to successfully report its status to whatever answers the phone
2. disable the back-to-base monitoring 
I ended up connecting mine to a landline, and then programming it to send me SMSs. The P001 message went away.

----------


## Bros

Is it set to got to a security company or to a domestic dialler? 
Here you go direct from the installer manual. 
Comms Trouble R1
This trouble message will display if the panel has failed to send pending reports to Report Destination 1. All possible call attempts will be made before the trouble message is displayed. 
My guess is no phone connection.

----------


## wozzzzza

my first guess was no phone line but tenant says he has line connected and i have the alarm hard wired into the phone line, he has a telstra line connected.
it used to work with previous tenant, 12 months ago, but not now with new tenant. 
It used to work a fe wyears ago when i was living there myself, i had it set to send me SMS when alarm went off or smoke alarm went off and it worked fine.
anyone know the way to disable the dialer and/or reporting permanently to get rid of this message? 
i programmed the panel long time ago, i have the installer PIN and everything. just rusty on the exact things i need to do and having to do it over the phone with someone makes it harder.

----------


## Uncle Bob

As alarm panels cause havoc with ADSL signals (if not run thru a central splitter), the tenant may have had the alarm disconnected.

----------


## wozzzzza

> As alarm panels cause havoc with ADSL signals (if not run thru a central splitter), the tenant may have had the alarm disconnected.

  ah yes i do remember putting a splitter in the line as well as i had ADSL in the place. so that should not have been any issues.

----------


## Bros

Why don't you buy this and log in from anywhere that is what I do. In the meantime I will look up how to disable it.   Bosch Solution Link Programming Software, for 16 Plus,16i and 64 Panels 
5-2-1 option 1

----------


## wozzzzza

sorta not sure I programmed it to accept remote access.

----------


## Bros

It defaults to remote you would have had to change it. If as I suspect it is a comms problem you will not be able to log in to the panel.
Send me a PM with the number and I will see if I can log in and that will check out if it is a comms problem. I won't be able to get into the panel without the installer pin but I can check out if I can get to the panel for you.

----------


## METRIX

Comms Trouble R1 is an error is the panel has failed to send reports to the destination, the panel will make all attempts to all numbers before displaying this error. 
Either there is something wrong with the numbers as set in the panel, or the modem is playing up, or if they have ADSL then this is interfering with the modem.
I used to install these a long time ago, have you had any lighting storms lately ?, phone equipment is very susceptible to getting busted during lightning storms.

----------


## wozzzzza

Bros has been helping me out on this, A LOT, and I have now dialled into it myself and it appears majority of my settings are defaulted with a few corrupted users. I am in middle of programming and fine tuning the programming remotely with bosch solution link software, far cheaper than having someone do it for me.so all under control thanks to Bros yet again, very good member of this forum in many areas.

----------

